# anxious for new fish



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Got a 20 long with 1 ocellaris clown 1 yellowtail damsel. Looking to get a fire fish but can't decide... red or purple, 1 or 2, mixed or same. 

opinions????


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

JerseyBird97 said:


> Got a 20 long with 1 ocellaris clown 1 yellowtail damsel. Looking to get a fire fish but can't decide... red or purple, 1 or 2, mixed or same.
> 
> opinions????


I don't think a Firefish would be a good choice for a 20 long. They would actually be a lot better in a 20 extra high, give the 2 fish you already have in the tank.

How about adding a Royal Gramma, Watchman Goby, or other fish which spend most of their time hanging out along the substrate and/or within the rock structure?


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm going for a indo-pacific bio-tope... don't want to mix in caribbean


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with Pasfur.... plus, I have a Purple Firefish, he is VERY timid, and most others I've seen in mixed aquariums are as well. Having a super agressor like a yellow tail Damsel already in there, I would not add a Firefish.

I think I would go with a Bicolor Pseudochromis or Bicolor Dottyback. (same fish, different names) It would hold its own against the Damsel. Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Bicolor Dottyback


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

I may be trading in the damsel he was pretty much a test fish. That is if I can get him out of there. It took me forever to get him out of the 10 gallon to put him in the 20.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

The Bicolor Pseudo IS Indo-Pacific....
I had to dismantle all my rockwork when I took my damsels out of the 65g when I first started it, they are heck to catch!!


----------

